# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  How to clean hose/pipe of external canister filter?

## minute_me

I find that the hose/ pipe of my canister filter is filled with green slimy stuff about 2weeks after I clean them out. Normally I just pour hot water through the hose to coagulate the green stuff and then flush it off. 

I find it quite tedious as the hose are quite long and I have to do it once every fortnight to maintain the flow rate at maximum.

Is there an easier and faster way to clean clogged pipes/hose thoroughly? :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

using those long brush. some event have flexible string attached to it.

----------


## blk115

a small tissue and stuff it in, den connect to tap on full blast. your tissue have to be slightly smaller than the hole in the hose.

----------


## EddyTing

For me, I'm using my DIY hose cleaner. Here's how I do it :
1) cut any type of string at least 2.5X longer than your longest hose length
2) tie a sponge / cloth slightly bigger than your hose hole in the middle of string
3) Tie a simple knot on 1 end of the string
4) stuff the knot into hose and flush out using tap water pressure until it comes out the other end of hose.
5) Lastly, start scrubbing in standing position, pulling both ends of string forth and back with your feet stepping on the middle of hose...
My hose looks brand new every time. Sound tedious, and you're right. But after a while, it's pretty easy. Hey...there's never free lunch,right? If you wanna keep it clean, you need to do the scrubbing... :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Using the commercially available brushes are more convenient though.

----------


## EddyTing

Actually I agree with that. But already have my tool, so, just use it.

----------


## minute_me

> Using the commercially available brushes are more convenient though.


Hi! Where can i find these commercial brushes? 

Thanks.

----------


## Blue Whale

Actually, most local fish shops have these brush.

*Commercial Brush*
Usually comes with one longer and bigger brush and one smaller and shortere one. The cleaning head a bit like toilet brush but longer, instead of round round fat fat.

*Toilet tap modification*
I modified the current tap from one into 2 (turn knob type), one goes to a hose whilst the other go to a spray gun. If you want to pickup cheap, can go Giant. Remember to get white tape for threads to prevent water leakage. You can spray but until certain length when it loses the "power".

*5 piece rods*
If you still have ventalite and 5 piece rods, you can always use it to clean the tube. =) Most likely one direction if you have the other end bended or sealed.

----------


## EddyTing

I've seen one at QianHu. It's able to clean a long hose and best thing is, you can fold it up to length of only 1 hose brush.

----------


## juke

Cut a piece of green scrubbing pad and roll it up and use the water pressure from the tap to blast it out from the other end. Repeat it a few times to make the hose clean.

----------


## minute_me

Hmmm, think i will need to find a piece of long rod, the hose is kind of long  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

In that case, just use water power/hot water(not boiling hot) to run through the hose, use towel to hold the hose and wear gloves. One fine day, just replace the entire hose. If you scared of scaling, then put a tunnel and secure the host with those metal clips clip to somewhere then pour, this way you avoid scaling.

----------


## bugeyed

My hose cleaner  :Smile: . Thick (150lb) fishing line, strung through entire length of hose. At the knot end (any knot/stopper will do), wrap a layer of white filter wool, pull the line from the other end. Done right, 1 x pull-through will do  :Smile:  Cheap n effective, easy to keep also when not in use.

----------


## Blue Whale

=) Looks great.

----------

